# Looking for advise on single coil rta



## Mel..... (7/1/17)

I am looking to get a new RTA, I have used both the serpent mini as well as the merlin mini so looking for recommendations on other single coil tanks besides those.


----------



## Raindance (7/1/17)

Hi @Mel..... , Have a look at this one: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/digiflavor-fuji-son-gta-review.t33037/

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jaybo22 (7/1/17)

Hi bud. Why not try the champione from advken. It's an amazing rta.


----------



## Mel..... (7/1/17)

can't say I have heard of that one lol but I'll give it a look, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/1/17)

@Mel..... Go check the reviews on the new Geekvape Ammit - im actually going to get one myself. Its a 22mm - so a bit more stealthy, im planning to run it in a single 18650 mod. 



Its the latest single coil rta out there. I checked Sir vape has them in stock...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mel..... (7/1/17)

I have actually seen those lol, the ammit is at the top of my list lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/17)

Mel..... said:


> I have actually seen those lol, the ammit is at the top of my list lol.



If you want to blow clouds with good flavor but not the best get a Geekvape Ammit. If you are more into flavor and don't worry about big clouds get yourself a wotofo serpent mini 25mm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Effjh (7/1/17)

Kayfun 5 and Taifun GT III are my go to single coil RTA's. Can't go wrong with either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/1/17)

Mel..... said:


> I have actually seen those lol, the ammit is at the top of my list lol.


You see how the ammit screws down from the top - well this allows for flat wire, and as it screws down the wire doesn't twist. I have the serpent mini 25 - and I think the flavour is excellent. However the build deck is a bit awkward, it doesnt fit / support a flat wire or any more exotic wire. Im able to fit a flat ribbon wire clapton into the serpent - but that is pushing the limits on it, its not a comfortable fit. Its sooooo tight ....
I think the Ammit will win in this regard as the design supports it - all the reviewers gave this RTA pro's for flavour and vapour production - so clouds bro clouds, flavour bro flavour.​


----------



## Warlock (10/1/17)

Hi @Mel..... I have the Ammit, Nice RTA, Good clouds,flavour no leaks and well made. Also easy to build on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/1/17)

Warlock said:


> Hi @Mel..... I have the Ammit, Nice RTA, Good clouds,flavour no leaks and well made. Also easy to build on.


Getting my Ammit later today - really looking forward to a more stealthy RTA for when i'm on the go. Cant wait to report back - i'm going to do a comparison with the serpent mini 25, might even do a video! Lets see..... . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shabbar (10/1/17)

would have suggested the mage gta , but the airlock issue is a pain in the rear


----------



## Silver (10/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Getting my Ammit later today - really looking forward to a more stealthy RTA for when i'm on the go. Cant wait to report back - i'm going to do a comparison with the serpent mini 25, might even do a video! Lets see..... . .



Am keen to hear your thoughts @Chukin'Vape on the Ammit versus the SM25

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mel..... (12/1/17)

got my ammit today, so far very good, thanks for all the advice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (12/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Getting my Ammit later today - really looking forward to a more stealthy RTA for when i'm on the go. Cant wait to report back - i'm going to do a comparison with the serpent mini 25, might even do a video! Lets see..... . .


curious, Did you do the video?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (13/1/17)

Dietz said:


> curious, Did you do the video?



Have been using my Ammit now for 3 days. Havent done the video yet - however I will be doing it. I'll give you a run down of my feelings so far. 

Well built, machining looks flawless - almost high-end looking for a R500 tank. 
Airflow wide open is a perfect slight restricted lung hit. For the airflow junkies who just blow clouds and dont really care about the flavour, this tank would probably not suit them. However dont think that this tank does not throw a cloud, it most certainly does. 
Airflow clicks into place, it has 4 settings - LOOOOOVE the quality and design of how this was done.
Flavour is a 7/10 if you use a basic round wire in this device. So what im saying here is if you use the exact same build in a SM25 you will get better flavour from the SM25. But I really thought about this point, you cant really do a comparison like that - doing a comparison like this is almost like taking two 100m Sprint Athletes, one more fit than the other - and just before they kick off the race, you kick the fit athlete in the leg - so that it doesn't have an advantage over the not so fit athlete. The Ammit supports HUGE builds - I'm currently running a 3.5mm, 5 wrap Tsuka Coil in it - and the flavour is Great. If only the SM25 could support a bigger builds... but it doesnt. soooooooooooooooooo.....
NO LEAKING - literally, this is one of the first RTA's that I believe you can leave on its side overnight and if it was wicked right - you wont get any leaking - and wicking is not a science.
NO LEAKING ON REFILL - even if you open your top cap to refill whilst there is still half a tank left, and you forget to close off the juice control - this tank does not leak. Oh and the juice flow control actually seals properly, and easily. 
Easiest tank to build on I have ever used by far. 
Big post holes that will support more exotic builds - This is a HUGE WIN.
*Final Conclusion*
From a design perspective this tank beats the SM25 - the build deck supports more exotic builds, the Phillips screws are nice and bulky - so this allows for a easy AF building experience. No leaking, even on refills - im so sick of leaking RTA's, this tank is such a blessing. You need to get a bit creative with the wire that you use to make the flavour pop in this tank, it does have a longer chimney so the flavour will be muted on a basic build, but smack in a fused clapton, or even a fat alien - and the experience changes dramatically. I would recommend this tank to anyone interested in a single coil RTA - or for a on the go stealthy RTA setup. 







@Dietz @Mel..... @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dietz (13/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Have been using my Ammit now for 3 days. Havent done the video yet - however I will be doing it. I'll give you a run down of my feelings so far.
> 
> Well built, machining looks flawless - almost high-end looking for a R500 tank.
> Airflow wide open is a perfect slight restricted lung hit. For the airflow junkies who just blow clouds and dont really care about the flavour, this tank would probably not suit them. However dont think that this tank does not throw a cloud, it most certainly does.
> ...



the "no Leaking" is a massive point for me too, I havent been vaping for long but a leaky tank p!sses me off almost instantly. and at th R500 mark, its just more of a win for me!!
Thanks for your response, looking forward to the Video!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

Serpent Alto is an option!


----------



## Tai (13/1/17)

@Rob Fisher, really interested to hear your thoughts on the Alto. Flavour v.s SM25?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

Tai said:


> @Rob Fisher, really interested to hear your thoughts on the Alto. Flavour v.s SM25?



Very good so far... at least on par and probably better flavour because it's smaller... I have 3 HE tanks on the go and the Alto is doing a mighty fine job as well! Highly recommended after a few hours with it... whether it develops any issues over time remains to be seen... but it was an easy build once you realise you have to bend the legs of the coil a bit to get the coil over that hump but that's not really an issue. It also hasn't leaked at all yet nor have I had any dry hits.

So far it's a...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (14/1/17)

Warlock said:


> Hi @Mel..... I have the Ammit, Nice RTA, Good clouds,flavour no leaks and well made. Also easy to build on.


How's the flavor compared to the Serpent mini?


----------



## Warlock (14/1/17)

Soz @kev mac I don't have a Serpent mini. @Chukin'Vape You have a Serpent can you answere


----------



## Chukin'Vape (14/1/17)

Warlock said:


> Soz @kev mac I don't have a Serpent mini. @Chukin'Vape You have a Serpent can you answere


Just scroll up in this thread and you will get an idea of the comparison... Will do a full review in a week!


----------



## kev mac (14/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Just scroll up in this thread and you will get an idea of the comparison... Will do a full review in a week!


I be looking for it


----------

